# Gooseneck Question



## OldBikeGuy77 (Sep 3, 2017)

I am in need of a Gooseneck for a '71 Apple Krate I am working on. Can I use a Gooseneck date stamped '71 from a Schwinn Breeze or are they the wrong size?  Any help would be appreciated?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm not the expert here but I took a gooseneck from a breeze for my fastback and side by side they looked identical. And my apple krate looks the same as well so in my unprofessional opinion I think they're the same.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2017)

hashbrown said:


> I'm not the expert here but I took a gooseneck from a breeze for my fastback and side by side they looked identical. And my apple krate looks the same as well so in my unprofessional opinion I think they're the same.


----------



## Ridge Rider (Sep 4, 2017)

A '71 forged Schwinn stem (gooseneck) is a '71 forged Schwinn stem (gooseneck). 
All the same


----------



## vastingray (Sep 5, 2017)

OldBikeGuy77 said:


> I am in need of a Gooseneck for a '71 Apple Krate I am working on. Can I use a Gooseneck date stamped '71 from a Schwinn Breeze or are they the wrong size?  Any help would be appreciated?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk



Yes it's the same gooseneck


----------

